# Дорзальные грыжи, протрузии и стеноз



## Ольга32 (24 Ноя 2016)

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Ольга)), мне практически 40 лет. Когда то в молодости казалось, что 40 лет это глубокая старость)). В душе то мне лет 25, а вот спинка моя дряхлеет быстрее. Всю жизнь носилась как вертолет, занималась верховой ездой правда не профессионально.Завтра сын демобилизуется из армии, наконец то дождалась. После рождения дочери 10 лет назад, около месяца страдала головокружениями. Врачи говорили что это ВСД, на мои жалобы о боли в спине говорили что это нормально при беременности мол мне не 18 лет. Конечно таскала тяжести как же без них когда ребенок маленький. Даже 10 лет назад боли проходили пусть не быстро но самостоятельно)). Год назад отправила сына служить и в это же время приобрели дачный участок.Вот на этом участке все чаще стала напоминать о себе спина. 
    В июне месяце я была прорабом на участке и за постоянной беготней старалась не замечать как все чаще накатывала боль в спине. Однажды утром я поняла, что встать с кровати мне ой как тяжело. Сесть потом еще тяжелее, было такое впечатление, что все что ниже поясницы у меня просто отрывается. Проколола Кетарол и снова в бой, строители требовали постоянного внимания. 
   В сентябре ресурс моей спины стал окончательно заканчиваться и в очередной раз огорошил меня жуткой болью. Кетарол не помогал, стали колоть Диклофенак 7-ми дневный курс немного облегчил состояние, но не на долго да и желудок заставлял чуть ли не на стену лезть от лекарств. 
    Раньше я обращалась к своему неврологу то с болью в локте, то с болью в шее ну и кроме назначения обезболивающих ничем не лечили. Потом уже я их себе назначала сама. Но в этот раз ничего не помогло. Пошла опять на прием и мне назначили пройти МРТ. В заключении исследования значиться: Дистрофические изменения пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника (остеохондроз); дорзальные грыжи L4/5  и протрузии L 3/4 дисков с формированием абсолютного центрального стеноза на уровне L4-L5 сегмента.Ну и рекомендации посещения нейрохирурга. 
    После консультации частным характером нейрохирурга (оперирующего)  я была в шоке явно не в легком. Доктор сказал мне что нужно срочно делать операцию и удивился, что я до сих пор не "писаюсь" под себя, странно что у вас еще нет пореза были его слова. Ну и потом объявление цен на операцию после которых я просто уже была не жива не мертва. 
   Наш местный невролог после того как прочел заключение сказал, что я не его пациент и он меня уже не может лечить. Прописал мне Карипазим только по тому что я уж очень его просила не выгонять меня из кабинета и хоть что то мне посоветовать кроме того чтоб я собиралась в больницу. 
  Стою на перепутье теперь, не могу понять что мне делать со своей спиной. Очень надеюсь на помощь. Помогите!Снимки Мрт я попыталась правильно их загрузить, надеюсь получилось))       

              

         

На этом слава богу снимки закончились. Эх стараюсь шутить, а у самой спина уже отваливается и голова от мыслей кругом идет. Спасибо всем кто прочтет мою тему. Надеюсь на лучшее.


----------



## La murr (25 Ноя 2016)

*Ольга32*, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - http://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (25 Ноя 2016)

Консервативного лечения практически не было. Опишите подробно Ваше нынешнее состояние.


----------



## Ольга32 (25 Ноя 2016)

Здравствуйте. Спасибо за ответы. Сейчас после недельного курса Ибупрофена 3 раза в день было даже очень хорошо)). 4 дня не пью таблетки (причем их мне назначил гинеколог) и начинаю ощущать все "прелести" грыжи. Иногда появляется чувство онемения в районе позвоночника в пояснице, хорошо хоть не постоянные. Иногда ноющие иногда стреляющие, но терпимые боли в правую ногу и бок. Стараюсь при ходьбе и сидении относительно ровно держать спину и вытягивать ее вверх. Так становится легче. Не могу носить в левой руке ничего когда рука распрямлена вниз, начинает болеть локоть и поднять, согнуть руку какое то время не возможно. Хорошо хоть через некоторое время проходит. При движениях и поворотах тела очень слышен треск всех позвонков. Не могу нагнуться вперед начинает болеть поясница, если сделать опор на руки во время наклона то наклонится возможно, но выпрямить колени не могу приходиться наклонятся как бы в полуприсесте. Лежа ноги поднимаются почти до 90 градусов, но при попытке выпрямить колени так же появляется боль. Бывает чувствуется напряжение в шее справа, доходит до головной боли, таблетка Ибупрофена, две нош-пы и четвертинка Атенолола спасают. Давление на разных руках разное, разница верхнего значения в 20 единиц, когда сравнивается чувствую себя очень плохо. Честно не знаю что конкретно помогает из них, но пью все три варианта. Год назад я упала сильно, в момент падения ( падала назад спиной) пыталась сгруппироваться и в итоге упала на правую ногу. Сильно ударила левую руку - кисть. В ноге спереди было онемение и сильный синяк. Онемение было из под колена и до пальцев в ноге. Сейчас уже чувствуется онемение только если провести легонько. Можно ли мне сейчас посещать бассейн?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (25 Ноя 2016)

Грыжи никакого отношения к имевшимся и имеющимся симптомов не имеют. Диагноза до сих пор нет. Самолечение едва ли принесёт выздоровление. На Форуме консультируют врачи из Москвы и Подмосковья. Свяжитесь с любым из них и договоритесь об очной консультации.


----------



## La murr (25 Ноя 2016)

*Ольга32*, врачи-консультанты форума,  работающие с пациентами в Москве - 
http://www.medhouse.ru/members/8/
http://www.medhouse.ru/members/259/
http://www.medhouse.ru/members/455/

Контакты - на странице личного профиля доктора, либо в личной переписке.*
*


----------



## Ольга32 (25 Ноя 2016)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Грыжи никакого отношения к имевшимся и имеющимся симптомов не имеют. Диагноза до сих пор нет. Самолечение едва ли принесёт выздоровление. На Форуме консультируют врачи из Москвы и Подмосковья. Свяжитесь с любым из них и договоритесь об очной консультации.


Да же не знаю может мне начать радоваться, тому что симптомы не имеют отношения к грыже. Но все же добавлю заключение.


----------



## Ольга32 (25 Ноя 2016)

Я очень редко обращалась к врачам со своими болячками. В нашей амбулатории практикуется отфутболивание пациента к разным специалистам и от этого футбола становиться еще хуже. Начинаешь чувствовать себя полной идиоткой и ходишь специалистов отрываешь от важных дел.Моя карточка очень тоненькая именно по этой причине. Вот и приходится в легких случаях справляться самой.  То что сейчас происходит со мной для моих познаний в медицине сложновато. Слова нашего невролога после совета попробовать Каризипам: "Идите читайте в интернете об этом препарате  раз вы не верите мне что вам нужна операция" Что должен чувствовать и решить пациент в этот момент? Как понять то что нейрохирург обещает мне в любой момент стать инвалидом и что необходимо купить корсет и ходить в нем целый день, снимать можно только на ночь, в бассейн  тоже сказал нельзя ходить? Естественно у меня закралось недоверие и я пошла читать интернет.


----------



## La murr (25 Ноя 2016)

Ольга32 написал(а):


> Слова нашего невролога после совета попробовать Каризипам: "Идите читайте в интернете об этом препарате раз вы не верите мне что вам нужна операция"


Ольга, о лечении карипазимом (карипаином) читайте здесь - 
http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1530/
http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/31/
http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/628/
http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1179/
http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1016/


----------



## Ольга32 (25 Ноя 2016)

La murr написал(а):


> Ольга, о лечении карипазимом (карипаином) читайте здесь -
> http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1530/
> http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/31/
> http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/628/
> ...


Еще больше сомнений появилось


----------



## Ольга32 (26 Ноя 2016)

Так хочется чтоб на нашем пути к выздоровлению встречались чаще врачи с душой. Врачи которые прежде всего стремятся помочь и облегчить страдания и сомнения пациента.  Которые смогут помочь выздороветь, да хотя бы просто вселят в нас надежду на полноценную жизнь. ВРАЧИ не молчите помогите нам. Не проходите мимо! 
 Те кто пишет здесь чаще всего упирались уже в равнодушие со стороны местных врачей, у нас уже куча сомнений и каша в голове от перелопачивания интернета и чужих историй болезни. Надежда умирает последней поэтому будем ее лелеять и ждать вас ВРАЧИ! А пока мы будем бороться со своими сомнениями, правильно соблюдать правила использования своего позвоночника ну и в некоторых случаях сажать печень обезболивающими. Извините если что то не то сказала.


----------



## Evenelf (27 Ноя 2016)

Ольга32 написал(а):


> Лежа ноги поднимаются почти до 90 градусов, но при попытке выпрямить колени так же появляется боль.


Этот тест делается с изначально прямыми ногами.


----------



## Ольга32 (27 Ноя 2016)

Evenelf написал(а):


> Этот тест делается с изначально прямыми ногами.


Спасибо за уточнение))) Конечно поднимаю ноги прямые, просто есть такое понятие дотянуть колени, вот когда я это делаю чувствую сильную боль в позвоночнике.


----------



## Ольга32 (2 Дек 2016)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые доктора и пользователи сайта. Решила немного рассказать о том что происходит сегодня со мной. Наклоны вперед и в бок я из своей жизни исключила. Теперь приседаю если что, колени правда трещат неимоверно))) Треск в позвоночнике так же присутствует., но сейчас уже нет тех обжигающих болей при попытки встать и сесть. Мягкие диваны так же ушли из моей жизни, жаль конечно, но ничего переживу. Никак не могу разобраться с локтем только. Носить в руке ничего не могу. Точнее могу, но очень быстро жалею об этом. Болит от нагрузок которые даю в положении вытянутая вниз рука и припухший сустав, могу внезапно уронить то что держу в руке параллельно полу. Делала снимок локтя там как мне сказали все в норме. 
   Хожу в бассейн правда редко раз в неделю, но все же)) Плаваю на спине с вытянутыми вперед руками. Наконец то стала понимать как правильно двигать ногами чтоб не тонуть и чувствовать как работают мышцы спины, а не ног. 
   Невролог упорно отправляет меня к нейрохирургу. Только я упираюсь всеми еще работающими конечностями. Спрашиваю почему он даже не пытается полечить меня, он повторяет что я пациент нейрохирурга, а не невролога. Никаких анализов не назначал. На жалобы что болит локоть внимания не обращает! 
   Подскажите пожалуйста можно ли мне пить хондропротекторы?


----------



## La murr (2 Дек 2016)

Ольга32 написал(а):


> Подскажите пожалуйста можно ли мне пить хондропротекторы?


Ольга, на форуме сложилось мнение о бесполезности приёма хондропротекторов - 
Http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/18852/
Http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/2408/


----------



## Ольга32 (2 Дек 2016)

Спасибо за рекомендацию. На самом деле мнения разные. Человек в болезни готов пробовать все что угодно, лишь бы помогло. Жаль что очень мало специалистов не так тесно ориентированных на коммерцию.
Жаль что так происходит. Не каждый может позволить из-за стоимости препаратов попробовать на себе их действие причем если результат не доказан либо подвергается сомнению. Диагнозы, разные врачи ставят разные, да и по поводу лечения мнения тоже разнятся. От этой чехарды появляются запущенные пациенты и недоверие, вот что самое страшное!!


----------



## bhbyf (2 Дек 2016)

Ольга32 написал(а):


> недоверие, вот что самое страшное


да Бог с ним, с недоверием, жаль упущенного времени и здоровье жаль...


----------



## Ольга32 (2 Дек 2016)

bhbyf написал(а):


> да Бог с ним, с недоверием, жаль упущенного времени и здоровье жаль...


 Совершенно согласна!!


----------



## горошек (3 Дек 2016)

Ольга32 написал(а):


> Никак не могу разобраться с локтем только. Носить в руке ничего не могу. Точнее могу, но очень быстро жалею об этом. Болит от нагрузок которые даю в положении вытянутая вниз рука и припухший сустав, могу внезапно уронить то что держу в руке параллельно полу. Делала снимок локтя там как мне сказали все в норме.


У меня так локоть болит уже 11 лет. Вернее оба, но правый сильнее, левый почти незаметно. Но припухлостей нет. Снимков не делала. Если сильно не нагружать, то боль терпимая. Бывают периоды затишья, но не полного. Самая болевая точка: если вытянуть руку, перевернув ладонью вверх, то с внутренней стороны локтя, т е в в сторону тела. Это сейчас. А может бывало за 11 лет по-другому. Начало болеть ни с того ни с сего. Причину не знаю. Сумку ношу на плече, если что потяжелее.


----------



## Ольга32 (4 Дек 2016)

горошек написал(а):


> У меня так локоть болит уже 11 лет. Вернее оба, но правый сильнее, левый почти незаметно. Но припухлостей нет. Снимков не делала. Если сильно не нагружать, то боль терпимая. Бывают периоды затишья, но не полного. Самая болевая точка: если вытянуть руку, перевернув ладонью вверх, то с внутренней стороны локтя, т е в в сторону тела. Это сейчас. А может бывало за 11 лет по-другому. Начало болеть ни с того ни с сего. Причину не знаю. Сумку ношу на плече, если что потяжелее.


Здравствуйте, интересные у нас локти)). У меня было так, боль была то в одной то в другой руке, то в обеих сразу. Боль была проходящая.  Теперь в левой не проходит, сумки носить вообще перестаю даже на плече после них очень болит спина. В этот раз левая заболела после грибного похода. Корзина вроде не тяжелая была, однако этого хватила. В лес зашла рука не болела, а вышла уже с болью. Приспосабливаюсь нагрузки на правую брать раз нет доверия левой)) Даже масленку с верхней полки холодильника и то опасно брать левой рукой того и гляди уроню. А снимки у меня ничего не показали это факт.


----------



## Evenelf (4 Дек 2016)

Ольга32 написал(а):


> снимки у меня ничего не показали


О каких снимках идёт речь? Снимок локтя?
Просто может быть и с нервом проблема и рентген локтя тут бесполезен.


----------



## Ольга32 (4 Дек 2016)

Evenelf написал(а):


> О каких снимках идёт речь? Снимок локтя?
> Просто может быть и с нервом проблема и рентген локтя тут бесполезен.


Да именно о снимках локтя, сустав с внутренней стороны припухший, видно при сравнении с другой рукой. Да и вообще раньше лет эдак пять назад таких симптомов точно не было. Может из позвоночника конечно отголоски, да вот как это определить не знаю. Врачи что то не торопятся отвечать ни здесь ни в местной поликлинике. Ну так ничего не поделаешь, слава богу что остаётся время ждать ответа.


----------



## Evenelf (4 Дек 2016)

А Вы тезисно вопрос задайте и пригласите врачей.
А ревматические анализы крови не сдавали? С этого и начинается поиск причины.


----------



## bhbyf (4 Дек 2016)

Ольга32 написал(а):


> Может из позвоночника конечно отголоски, да вот как это определить не знаю


МРТ шейного отдела, нейроэлектрография, УЗИ нерва на этой руке... возможностей много...были б финансы, но если локоть припухший то Evenelf прав, начинать надо с ревматических проб.


----------



## горошек (4 Дек 2016)

Ольга32 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, интересные у нас локти)). У меня было так, боль была то в одной то в другой руке, то в обеих сразу. Боль была проходящая.  Теперь в левой не проходит, сумки носить вообще перестаю даже на плече после них очень болит спина. В этот раз левая заболела после грибного похода. Корзина вроде не тяжелая была, однако этого хватила. В лес зашла рука не болела, а вышла уже с болью. Приспосабливаюсь нагрузки на правую брать раз нет доверия левой)) Даже масленку с верхней полки холодильника и то опасно брать левой рукой того и гляди уроню. А снимки у меня ничего не показали это факт.


Ну, у меня, когда первый раз началось, боль была самая сильная. потом она больше в фоновую превратилась. Поначалу тоже, банку литровую с содержимым не могла в правой руке удержать. Сейчас всё сносно, жить можно. У меня проблема, думаю от плеча идёт. Там справа на лопатке вверху 2 шишечных выступа, если так можно выразиться. Иногда и она побаливает. Теперь подключилась боль в суставах указательного пальца при разгибании. Была и в мизинце, вроде прошла. Но всё сносно. Хондропротекторы пью, гимнастику делаю.


----------



## Ольга32 (4 Дек 2016)

горошек написал(а):


> Ну, у меня, когда первый раз началось, боль была самая сильная. потом она больше в фоновую превратилась. Поначалу тоже, банку литровую с содержимым не могла в правой руке удержать. Сейчас всё сносно, жить можно. У меня проблема, думаю от плеча идёт. Там справа на лопатке вверху 2 шишечных выступа, если так можно выразиться. Иногда и она побаливает. Теперь подключилась боль в суставах указательного пальца при разгибании. Была и в мизинце, вроде прошла. Но всё сносно. Хондропротекторы пью, гимнастику делаю.


Точно, вспоминаю что пальцы тоже болели! и сейчас попробую пальцы согнуть и мне больно.


bhbyf написал(а):


> МРТ шейного отдела, нейроэлектрография, УЗИ нерва на этой руке... возможностей много...были б финансы, но если локоть припухший то Evenelf прав, начинать надо с ревматических проб.


Финансы это самый сильный раздражающий фактор. Нету их поэтому и терплю. По поводу проб пойду поинтересуюсь сколько стоит.


----------



## горошек (4 Дек 2016)

Ольга32 написал(а):


> Точно, вспоминаю что пальцы тоже болели! и сейчас попробую пальцы согнуть и мне больно.


Мне больше больно разогнуть максимально.


----------



## Ольга32 (4 Дек 2016)

горошек написал(а):


> Мне больше больно разогнуть максимально.


У меня когда разгибаю болят уже суставы кисти. Привыкла уже видно к ним, вот уже и не обращаю внимания, а вот когда сгибаю то болят уже точно все пальцы. Посмотрела стоимость приблизительно 1000р.


----------



## горошек (4 Дек 2016)

Ольга32 написал(а):


> У меня когда разгибаю болят уже суставы кисти. Привыкла уже видно к ним, вот уже и не обращаю внимания, а вот когда сгибаю то болят уже точно все пальцы. Посмотрела стоимость приблизительно 1000р.


Стоимость чего? Гимнастику с опорой на руки я делаю нормально. По наблюдениям, боль при вытягивании, особенно с грузом. Поэтому, думаю, что это связки какие-то болят.... Или сухожилия... Не сильна я в анатомии этого.


----------



## Ольга32 (4 Дек 2016)

горошек написал(а):


> Стоимость чего?


Стоимость анализа на ревмопробы. У меня хрустят жутко все суставы но без боли, болят только руки, а хрустят везде даже пальцы на ногах как по стиральной доске палкой проводят такой звук))


----------



## горошек (4 Дек 2016)

Ага, у меня в шее тоже всё хрустит. В других местах понемногу тоже похрустывает. Ну, не болит, во славу Господа!


----------



## Ольга32 (4 Дек 2016)

горошек написал(а):


> Ага, у меня в шее тоже всё хрустит. В других местах понемногу тоже похрустывает. Ну, не болит, во славу Господа!


Это хорошо, хоть что то не болит это уже отлично просто. Странно только что врачи ни разу не назначили ни одного подобного ревмопроб анализа, говорят только что нет там у вас ничего и обезболивающие выписывают бесконечно. А я еще периодически вяжу причем мелкие вещи и вот тогда мои пальчики ломит безбожно


----------



## горошек (4 Дек 2016)

Ольга32 написал(а):


> Это хорошо, хоть что то не болит это уже отлично просто. Странно только что врачи ни разу не назначили ни одного подобного ревмопроб анализа, говорят только что нет там у вас ничего и обезболивающие выписывают бесконечно. А я еще периодически вяжу причем мелкие вещи и вот тогда мои пальчики ломит безбожно


Я не врач, но по мне, на ревматоидный не похоже. Близкий человек им болеет. Там с утра сильная скованность, а при движениях вроде лучше. Но не знаю...


----------



## Ольга32 (4 Дек 2016)

горошек написал(а):


> Я не врач, но по мне, на ревматоидный не похоже. Близкий человек им болеет. Там с утра сильная скованность, а при движениях вроде лучше. Но не знаю...


Я вот тоже не знаю, локтю точно от движений не легче))


----------



## горошек (4 Дек 2016)

Ольга32 написал(а):


> Я вот тоже не знаю, локтю точно от движений не легче))


Оля, у меня когда только начинало болеть, заметила, что просыпаюсь ночью на спине с руками поднятыми за голову. Это организм сам придумал такую позу, от которой легче становится. Потому что на спине вообще спать не могу. Теперь стараюсь так лечь на полужёсткой поверхности на низкой подушке хотябы на полчаса в день. А лучше побольше, т е при любом удобном случае.


----------



## Ольга32 (4 Дек 2016)

Лена, а я не могу вообще на спине спать, поднимаю руки если в положении на спине они практически сразу затекают. Сплю только   на животе левая рука вверх и правая нога подтянута к животу, ну как бы на полу боку. А иногда могу пол ночи вертеться, а подушку приходиться гнездить под головой песня просто.  Ну главное приспособилась))) А еще хочу сказать что бассейн это круто, плаваю на спине руки просто вытянув перед головой. Работают только ноги и смотрю в потолок. После заплывов ноги ватные конечно от усталости, но спине гораздо легче.


----------



## горошек (5 Дек 2016)

Да, у меня тоже затекают, но не так быстро. И сплю я в той же позе. А эта на спине для меня как бы лечебная. Может пробуйте по чуть-чуть. Потом ведь отходит. У дочери немели вытянутые руки на животе лежа. Помогло иглоукалывание. Но она и массаж с мануалкой проходила в спец центре. Эх, жаль, но на спине я плавать не умею. Да и на животе так себе. Голову задираю. Потому и в бассейн не стремлюсь.


----------



## Ольга32 (5 Дек 2016)

горошек написал(а):


> Да, у меня тоже затекают, но не так быстро. И сплю я в той же позе. А эта на спине для меня как бы лечебная. Может пробуйте по чуть-чуть. Потом ведь отходит. У дочери немели вытянутые руки на животе лежа. Помогло иглоукалывание. Но она и массаж с мануалкой проходила в спец центре. Эх, жаль, но на спине я плавать не умею. Да и на животе так себе. Голову задираю. Потому и в бассейн не стремлюсь.


Лена, я плавала на спине раньше и как понимаю не правильно. Тоже тонула если сильно не гребла ногами. Потом попробовала с приспособлением - такая досочка для плавания. Сгибала руки в локтях и держала ее под головой. Но это тоже не совсем правильно - чувствуется напряжение в шее, так как досочка голову вверх выталкивает. Потом стала плавать без нее возле каната который разделяет дорожки - рукой контролировала. Теперь плыву практически спокойно и могу смотреть в потолок, главное мышцы живота не расслаблять и попе не давать вниз опускаться и смотреть в потолок. Попробуйте хоть разок сходить и попробовать правильно плавать. У меня другая проблема, транспортная не доступность бассейна. Если своим ходом, то часа два в одну сторону и столько же обратно. Только по воскресеньям организованно с группой на автобусе заказанном получается туда попасть. Первый раз когда попала плавала на животе, так потом неделю спина давала мне жару, а теперь плавая правильно я ей даю отдохнуть и дня два практически ничего не болит))


----------

